# Phrases you will never accept anymore.



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Here is my one phrase that will send me walking if I ever here it again. 

"I'm just trying to work on myself, I just need to find *insert name here* ".


----------



## TimesOfChange (Mar 20, 2013)

"I need time......"


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

"I'm going out with my friends"


----------



## vi_bride04 (Mar 28, 2012)

"It was just kissing"


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

"It was* just* one time" or "It was *only*... (insert)", 

Yeah right, hey I have a bridge in Manhattan I would like to sell to you.


----------



## JadedHusband (Aug 17, 2013)

"You're just being paranoid"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

"I swear on the Holy Bible (hand actually on Bible) I have told you everything." 

I just sat there like... you have got to be losing it. Seriously?


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"You didn't make me feel loved."

I got this from my former gf.

Like I can know how she is feeling if she says everything is fine.

And how could I control how she feels anyway?

Take some d**n ownership over your own life!


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

We are just friends.. Honest
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

Trust Me!


----------



## Phenix70 (May 6, 2012)

"I was drunk..."


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

"Don't be ridiculous he's not even my type"

"Don't be silly, there's nothing going on, you know we are in the 'best place' we have been for years" 

....................er


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

"I'm sorry. I never meant to hurt you."

"Just because I am seeing other people, doesn't mean I don't love you."

"Our love has burned brightly, now it has died."

"I wish I'd not married xxxx! I wish I'd married Matt, instead!"


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

"I PROMISE that we are just friends."


----------



## 5Creed (May 29, 2011)

"She has no one to talk to; I am one of her ONLY friends."


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I now pronounce you husband and wife.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

look over there.......its a unicorn!


----------



## workindad (May 7, 2011)

You don't make enough money for me to have nice things.

I want to belong to the country club, not the YMCA where I have to swim with the regular people.

Most currently though, lets get back together for the kids.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

"I would never ever never make you sell the house 
I know how hard you worked for that before I met you and you put 80% cash into it from that - I also know it's the children's family home"




...you guessed it !


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

"I missed her friendship" "We were ending it anyway" "We knew we weren't ever going to leave our spouses" 

As if any of these proclamations made me feel any better about him deceiving me for 9 out of 18 months.


----------



## rrrbbbttt (Apr 6, 2011)

"I just need to tell him its over"


----------



## motherofone (Jan 10, 2013)

"My phone is more interesting than you" 

Yeah ouch. 

Guess what happens when it goes to the bathroom with you? (Uh huh).


----------



## arked (Mar 2, 2013)

I was only trying to make you happy.

Have you ever thought there is something wrong with you.

There is no one else what kind of a woman do you think I am.


----------



## arked (Mar 2, 2013)

You are trying to act like this affair was all about sex


----------



## VeryHurt (Mar 11, 2011)

"I was working late."

" I have to go into work this Saturday."

"She is just a friend."

"Her husband isn't being nice to her."



Oh, here is a classic:

"Isn't that your scarf?"


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

angrily - "Sometimes I come home ......and you're here"


!!


:smthumbup:


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

I'm on a roll now

"I never had my wild girlie twenties!"
"Yeah, but that's because you fell in love with me and we got married, which you chose to do and were happy to do so"
"but that's not the point - I still never had them"

:scratchhead:


----------



## Blacksmith01 (Aug 12, 2013)

6 hours after saying " I don't know why I did anything with him; You are so much more." Came the line from hell. 

"All I did was talk to a friend."


----------



## don'tmesswithtexas (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm sorry.


----------



## Hurtin_Still (Oct 3, 2011)

NeverMore said:


> "It was* just* one time" or "It was *only*... (insert)",
> 
> Yeah right, hey I have a bridge in Manhattan I would like to sell to you.


...that's the one that get me infuriated the most ...*"only"*

...okay ....you *"only"* put a large caliber bullet through my heart

...okay ....you *"only"* plunged a dagger into my chest and twisted it around until my devastated insides spilled on the floor and you *"only"* stomped on them.

....it was *"only"* sex.

....it was *"only"* one nuclear weapon dropped on you


....the blatant attempt to downplay / minimize their actions is what sets me off on a tirade and then a spiral into deep dark places that are filled with depression, anger, self-hate, sorrow ....


----------



## jenglenn (Jan 31, 2013)

" I love you, I'm just not in love with you" 

Ok this is something a 15 year old boy would say. And if your cheater tells you this- of course they're not in love ...they don't know how to love. And of course they are not in love with you - that would make them a monster to do something so cruel and horrible to someone they love - right!


----------



## riversoflife (Aug 12, 2013)

She is just a friend
she is not my cup of tea
we laugh at how every one thinks we are having sex and we are not
that wasnt my phone ringing, that was the alarm
you may say I am a liar and a cheater but im not a cheater
your insecure
your paranoid
she comes on to me all the time and it doesnt bother me
if you dont trust me not to put my **** in her, then you just dont trust me
I dont go to hotles with her when I spend the whole day with her
those scratches on my back are from firewood
im not answering anymore questions because you are on the wrong path


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

Her: "He's just a frieeennnnd" 
Me: "Really? You f*ck all your friends like that?"
....
Me: "Ok so all your exes are your friends? That won't be me."

Her: "We need this time [separated] to work on ourselves"
Yeah, you can go f*ck yourself. I was a nice guy before you came along and messed with my head. 

Her: "I don't looovvvveeee you." *I love him.* or "I don't love you anymore."
I wouldn't call what you do "love". You're a controlling, manipulative, passive aggressive, emotional bully who wouldn't let me express any emotion you didn't approve of without trying to make me feel like I wronged you time and time again. Your love is slavery and I don't want any part of it.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

I just pecked him on the cheek
I didn't enjoy it
It was tacky
I promise you, no, I guarantee this will never happen again
I never loved him I loved you!
I wanted it to be you!
I never had an orgasm
His is smaller than yours
I working on some demons
I don't know what it is with me
We can't just go back to where we were 10 years ago
I'm working on it
It's getting closer
The kids are still up, I can't relax, I'm just....


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

OP asked for a phrase, not a novel.lol

besides "I'm going out with friends"...my second phrase is "phuck off @ss hole"....

kinda tells you were your ranked with your old lady!


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

How the hell did I forget this one.

"You just don't understand."


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

"I didn't think you cared."

"Eww, that would be like kissing my brother."

"It's not like that, he is an adopted brother."

"You are my favorite." (really, WTF? there are others?)


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

"It was nothing, just get over it!"

"Ok, I might have made a little mistake...."

and my all time favorite:

"You know that you made me do this! It was all your fault and responsibility!"


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

"You are just being insecure"
"Your snooping is crossing a line"
"You need to trust me"


----------



## calmwinds (Dec 10, 2012)

"Well I was only going to be at the convenience store for a few minutes but I ran into XXXX and he started talking to me about XXXX and I couldn't get away from him and he wanted me to go look at (name vehicle) to get a price for a paintjob"


----------



## Racer (Sep 24, 2009)

"I'm not even attracted to him. How could you think that!?"


----------



## Burned (Jul 13, 2013)

"I do love you but just not as a wife should and what you deserve. I was and am afraid of my feeling's and thought it was a rough patch" 

Ughhh!


----------



## checkingout (Jun 7, 2012)

"It was nothing" "I left because I was embarrassed"


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

"I made some mistakes."


----------



## darklilly23 (May 26, 2013)

We are "just friends"
You are paranoid etc 
"Sleeping with OW did not make my feelings for you go away" 
"I was being left and she (OW) knew exactly what that felt like"

"I would be totally fine if you were doing the same"
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

"I love you. I will never cheat on you. Can I go for a weekend outing with my friends?"


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

We only did it once. All the other times we sat on a wall and talked about how bad we felt.


----------



## TDSC60 (Dec 8, 2011)

The divorce is your fault. I was willing to work on the marriage until you told (the world, my family, your family, our friends, the kids) about the affair - but not now. All your fault.


----------



## azteca1986 (Mar 17, 2013)

Horizon said:


> I wanted it to be you!


I think you win, Horizon


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Now you want me!
I can't do this anymore, you need to decide.

....and to the POSOM, when she finally had had enough of being sloppy 2nds, 3rds, 4ths or 5ths to his wife and other women

I can't have just part of you, it's not just your wife.....
It's all or nothing
I can't have all of you so it will have to be nothing
If only we could do all of the things we planned to do
What fun we could have had
I still miss you


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

ah what the hell....

you are an amazing man, incredibly hot and sexy
The thought of you with another woman makes me incredibly jealous, something I have never felt before
I love the thought of kissing and touching you
You tick all the boxes, some 2 & 3 times....
I got so close to you I seriously thought where we could go with this


----------



## punkinhead (Mar 19, 2013)

First it was..."I'd never give up what we have for a cheap fling. The grass isn't greener on the other side"

Then it became:
"I wasn't feeling like you wanted me"
"I wanted to experiment sexually with you (swinging), but you wouldn't do it, so I felt it was something I had to do on my own"
"I just wanted their bodies, I want all of you" - WTF!!!


----------



## looking for clarity (Aug 12, 2013)

How could I cheat on you when I'm home every night
(Cause I'm sneaking out at night).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

We just kissed


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

JadedHusband said:


> "You're just being paranoid"
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Is there a phrase used to describe this phenomina?

So you get cheated on or misled, and made to feel stupid for knowing it.


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

I didn't tell you because I didn't want to hurt you.


----------



## life101 (Nov 18, 2012)

doubletrouble said:


> I didn't tell you because I didn't want to hurt you.


That's the classic one.


----------



## Foghorn (Sep 10, 2012)

"You drove me to this."


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

"You dont really love me, you only love the person you think I am. "

and I get this during the R! which failed. Miserably


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

"Im sorry I keep hurting you"

If so, then stop sleeping with other men!

then came " I will never change" (sleeping with other men)


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Here's a cracker I remembered 

"He's demonstrated to me the kind of life I can have and I want"

"Yeah, he's cheating on his wife - he's certainly demonstrating that!

"Fk off - you don't even know him"

!! 

:lol:


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

"I didn't tell you... because you said if I ever cheated, you would divorce me." 

So that's why you Serially Cheated with multiple men for more than 6 years. 

"I guess so."

WTF!


----------



## doubletrouble (Apr 23, 2013)

"I felt like it was out of habit or obligation (to OM)."


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Hahaha - another memory inspired by this wonderful thread 

"I had to kiss him, I had to - I knew it was wrong, but I had to kiss him to get closure"



I mean - WTFk! "to get closure" :banghead:

The woman's a genius


----------



## awake1 (Jan 29, 2013)

"I think we should take a break" 

"I don't think i'm good enough for you" (Ya think? lol)

"I'm telling you the truth"

"I don't remember"


----------



## LoveAtDaisys (Jul 3, 2013)

"Sorry, my phone died"
"She's just a friend"
"I'm tired of feeling like a bad guy"


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

"It was only once"


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

"I'm Sorry"


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

Ya, "**** off *******" has to be another one for me. 

That and " You violated my privacy by snooping around like that", the proceeds to turn everything on its head and puts me on the defensive.


----------



## JustGrinding (Oct 26, 2012)

I literally could not pull out one or two zingers out of all the stupid, stupid sh!t she said and did. 

I'll settle with this: basically, anything she says. I just assume she's lying.


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

workindad said:


> You don't make enough money for me to have nice things.
> 
> I want to belong to the country club, not the YMCA where I have to swim with the regular people.
> 
> Most currently though, lets get back together for the kids.


Whoa! What a B!^%%^


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

"You just want to have your thumb on me." regarding me checking her email, etc.

"I am 100% certain that I have closed the door with OM" - only to have a DDay2 later.


And it's a tossup as to which of these two are my favorites.

"It's not fair. I have to suffer the consequences of losing a friend, and for you, life goes on like normal."

"I might as well have just f*cked him!" said in frustration because I was having such a hard time with her EA that didn't go PA.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

A. "you didn't try hard enough." as in

1. you didn't try hard enough to pin me down for a time to see each other on the day you got back from a 3 week trip even though I already had plans to see my EA that day.

2. you didn't try hard enough to be friends with her...... her being that ***** of a friend's wife who we now know already had it out for you ........

B. "she's not that nice."


----------



## BoooBooo (Jul 26, 2013)

And of course the Classic

"We are just Friends"
"I needed someone who would listen to me"


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

BradWesley said:


> Trust Me!


The few times I've heard this, whether in my personal life, business, or relationships, I wound up getting screwed every single time without exception.


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

GTdad said:


> The few times I've heard this, whether in my personal life, business, or relationships, I wound up getting screwed every single time without exception.


Yep, people who are trustworthy don't have to say it. They simply know they are, therefor no need to convince anyone. Man I wish I had these skills beforehand !


----------



## In_The_Wind (Feb 17, 2012)

I am from the government and I am here to help !!!!


----------



## brokenhearted118 (Jan 31, 2013)

Here's mine: Before knowing anything for sure, I asked: Is there something going on that I should know about? I would rather hear it from you.

_*His classic reply: "No! Absolutely not. Do you think you have given me reason to cheat?"
*_
The audacity of cheaters! I still can't believe he said that to me. :scratchhead:


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

"I'm going to be a little late getting home tonight because <Insert any excuse>."


----------



## Thorburn (Nov 23, 2011)

As I am playing the recording of her having sex and moaning with the XOM: "Mac, that is just music. Are you going crazy, do I need to take you to a hospital and have you committed?" "Mac, what is wrong with you, seriously, I think I need to take you to a hospital".


----------



## badmemory (Jul 31, 2012)

Thorburn said:


> As I am playing the recording of her having sex and moaning with the XOM: "Mac, that is just music. Are you going crazy, do I need to take you to a hospital and have you committed?" "Mac, what is wrong with you, seriously, I think I need to take you to a hospital".


Thorburn, that quote should be nominated for the gas lighting hall of fame.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Thorburn said:


> As I am playing the recording of her having sex and moaning with the XOM: "Mac, that is just music. Are you going crazy, do I need to take you to a hospital and have you committed?" "*Mac, what is wrong with you, seriously, I think I need to take you to a hospital"*.


You should have gone. Let a third opinion decide what they are listening to.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Thorburn said:


> As I am playing the recording of her having sex and moaning with the XOM: "Mac, that is just music. Are you going crazy, do I need to take you to a hospital and have you committed?" "Mac, what is wrong with you, seriously, I think I need to take you to a hospital".


I've witnessed this type personally.


----------



## Jung_admirer (Jun 26, 2013)

<I don't think my sanity survives any of these>

"You deserve someone better than me, some who will ...."

"Are you almost done? (pity sex)

"This (A) was a wake-up call for us"


----------



## jen53 (Apr 26, 2013)

on asking if husband loved me, when I found he was sending emails to women -

"of course I love you, you are the mother of my children"


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Jung_admirer said:


> <I don't think my sanity survives any of these>
> 
> "You deserve someone better than me, some who will ...."
> 
> "Are you almost done? (pity sex)


Erection must have been killed instantly.




Jung_admirer said:


> "This (A) was a wake-up call for us"


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Perhaps my favorite - when I asked why she had to have sex with him if the EA was satisfying, being desired & complimented etc

"I felt I owed it to him"

....and after I revealed what I knew from e-mails & iphone sexting

"I feel as if I have been raped!"


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

Horizon said:


> Perhaps my favorite - when I asked why she had to have sex with him if the EA was satisfying, being desired & complimented etc
> 
> "I felt I owed it to him"


Dropped your emotions to the floor, or raised your anger to the max making you scarlet red whipping boy.




Horizon said:


> ....and after I revealed what I knew from e-mails & iphone sexting
> 
> "I feel as if I have been raped!"


You feel like you where raped, or she did? She probably did even if she allowed the sex, because he was probably using her heavily, treating her just like a body with orifices.


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

"It hurts me that you don't trust me... I would never cheat on you!"


----------



## Nucking Futs (Apr 8, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Dropped your emotions to the floor, or raised your anger to the max making you scarlet red whipping boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She felt raped because he invaded her privacy by looking at her phone.

One phrase that I'll never accept again: "The Bulldogs of Georgia have beat the Florida Gators..." *NEVER AGAIN!*


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

"I never said that." or "I don't remember having said that."


----------



## madcrazy_yo (Jul 27, 2013)

"Your breath smells kinda weird"

"What? Like what?" (her backing away, realizing what I'm talking about)

"Your breath smells like crotch." (me looking at her crazy, her just laughing it off)

this was after she had met him at the gym parking lot and given him one of many BJs.


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

"We just talk about regular stuff like friends do. "
"We are so alike we would never work as a couple."


----------



## badbane (Jun 9, 2012)

"We just talk about regular stuff like friends do. "
"We are so alike we would never work as a couple."


----------



## 2yearsago (Jun 28, 2013)

"You didn't see the whole conversation"
"You're not seeing the whole picture"

And my personal favorite....

"I've given 90% of the effort in this marriage for 15 years.....I don't have to give any now"


----------



## movin on (Jan 24, 2012)

i swear on our childrens lives ...


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

madcrazy_yo said:


> "Your breath smells kinda weird"
> 
> "What? Like what?" (her backing away, realizing what I'm talking about)


LOL



madcrazy_yo said:


> "Your breath smells like crotch." (me looking at her crazy, her just laughing it off)
> 
> this was after she had met him at the gym parking lot and given him one of many BJs.


Figures why she said your breath smells like crotch.


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

"It hurts me that you don't trust me... I would never cheat on you!" 

RWB,

Man I hate that one a lot too!

Still can't believe a cheating POS can look a person in the eye and get those words out of their mouth.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

treyvion said:


> Dropped your emotions to the floor, or raised your anger to the max making you scarlet red whipping boy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She was expressing disgust at having privacy invaded - she's said this a couple of times and another beauty....

Her: "....I wouldn't know, I don't snoop"

Me: "I never snooped in my life until I discovered you cheated on me"


----------



## BradWesley (May 24, 2013)

movin on said:


> i swear on our childrens lives ...


Your last name wouldn't happen to be Corleone?


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

"As I am playing the recording of her having sex and moaning with the XOM: "Mac, that is just music. Are you going crazy, do I need to take you to a hospital and have you committed?" "Mac, what is wrong with you, seriously, I think I need to take you to a hospital".

"You should have gone. Let a third opinion decide what they are listening to."

Not to make light of the the situation. But, these two have me in stitches! You really cant make this stuff up.


----------



## toonaive (Dec 13, 2012)

madcrazy_yo said:


> "Your breath smells kinda weird"
> 
> "What? Like what?" (her backing away, realizing what I'm talking about)
> 
> ...


This is just so wrong. eww.


----------



## amusenet (Jul 12, 2013)

"Time is a great healer"
"This too will pass"
"Everything happens for a reason"

Got told these kind of things over and over by people. I know they were trying to help.. But it turns out that the curative properties of time are overrated and its efficacy is limited. Sometimes things can have a devistating effect on people without any good cause or rhyme or reason.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

it-guy said:


> "*for better or for worse, for richer, for poorer, in sickness and in health, to love and to cherish; from this day forward until death do us part”*
> 
> “I love you”
> 
> Sorry, these are just some of the lies I heard in the past 20 years. Had me pretty convinced also…. I won’t make that mistake again. If you want to remarry, and “pay for sex” than have at it.


I find it hilarious that you left out one little part of that segment of vows: _forsaking all others._

If I ever do decide to remarry one day, it's gonna take every bit of self control I can muster to not roll my eyes at those words.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

3putt said:


> I find it hilarious that you left out one little part of that segment of vows: _forsaking all others._
> 
> If I ever do decide to remarry one day, it's gonna take every bit of self control I can muster to not roll my eyes at those words.


But it's a different person.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

treyvion said:


> But it's a different person.


That's what I said, until I went through infidelity #2.


----------



## Vega (Jan 8, 2013)

Said to my ex by his AP when they were deep into their EA: 

"I don't want to hurt Vega..." 

THEN WHY *DID* YOU??? 

I think I walked around with my mouth hanging open for DAYS after I read that little tidbit...

Vega


----------



## Gabriel (May 10, 2011)

2yearsago said:


> "You didn't see the whole conversation"
> "You're not seeing the whole picture"
> 
> And my personal favorite....
> ...


Wow, yeah, I got versions of these too.

On DDay 2, when I saw their email joking about our kids being the OM's (they are mine, 100%, it was really in jest), she said, "Oh please, it was just a joke." Which it was, but REALLY, after EVERYTHING we went through, THIS is what you think is a funny JOKE??? UFB

I'm telling you, if we do ever split up, it's the things she said/wrote that I'll circle back to for ammo.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

3putt said:


> That's what I said, until I went through infidelity #2.


Why are you only good enough to be cheated on? Is it them or you?

Is it perhaps your selection process? Were you "nicing" them into a point where they thought they could get away with anything.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

treyvion said:


> Why are you only good enough to be cheated on? Is it them or you?
> 
> Is it perhaps your selection process? Were you "nicing" them into a point where they thought they could get away with anything.


WTF is your problem? Did I say it was all about me or that I was the only one good enough to be cheated on? This thread is about certain things you don't want to hear anymore and I contributed.

Don't go trying to analyze me. You don't know a fvcking thing about me. Just go back to your Legos.

Damn


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

> She has no one to talk to; I am one of her ONLY friends.


Yep.... along with we are just friends and she is is really nice, really, you would like her.


----------



## PamJ (Mar 22, 2013)

<<
She has no one to talk to; I am one of her ONLY friends.
Yep.... along with we are just friends and she is is really nice, really, you would like her.>>

I heard this one a few times. He actually tried to convince me what a nice person she was, how I would have liked her, and how it's too bad we cannot be friends.

Really? This is what a NICE person does?, I asked him. She was nice to YOU, I told him, to me, she was a bit%$!


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

treyvion said:


> Why are you only good enough to be cheated on? Is it them or you?
> 
> *Is it perhaps your selection process? * Were you "nicing" them into a point where they thought they could get away with anything.


Well, that's what we are here for.


----------



## treyvion (Apr 29, 2013)

3putt said:


> WTF is your problem? Did I say it was all about me or that I was the only one good enough to be cheated on? This thread is about certain things you don't want to hear anymore and I contributed.
> 
> Don't go trying to analyze me. You don't know a fvcking thing about me. Just go back to your Legos.
> 
> Damn


That's normal thoughts in someone's mind whose been cheated by multiple people. The gods of TAM asked you to chill out. It's not really that serious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

"You're crazy"

No.... my dear.....* YOU'RE CRAZY!*


----------



## kescalante (May 18, 2013)

How about, "It was only online, it wasn't like I actually TOUCHED her or anything!"


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

treyvion said:


> That's normal thoughts in someone's mind whose been cheated by multiple people. The gods of TAM asked you to chill out. It's not really that serious.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I didn't have a problem with your assessment (which is actually dead on), just your presentation.

If you want to comment to me about my situation in the future, then I would suggest you do it in a more respectful manner than saying something like, _"Why are you only good enough to be cheated on?_

Hey, I know, and own up to my problems with myself. It's a huge part of the reason I'm here; to correct those problems and fix myself so that I give myself the best chance possible I don't go through this kind of pain again and have a happy marriage....someday. Oh and, just maybe, I can pass on a little of what I've learned the past fews years to help someone that is going through the worst trauma they are likely, and hopefully, to ever encounter.

In the future, if you wish to know something about be, just ask. But arrogant disrespect on your part begets arrogant disrespect on mine.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

'till death do us part


----------



## WaitForIt... (Jan 20, 2013)

She's like a sister to me.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ASummersDay (Mar 4, 2013)

Any phrase not supported with action.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

I love that he is always pointing out for me to look around at where and how I am living. 
"If I didn't love you, you wouldn't have all this."
"If I didn't love you I wouldn't be here now."
Not sure what o think anymore.


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

jupiter13 said:


> I love that he is always pointing out for me to look around at where and how I am living.
> "If I didn't love you, you wouldn't have all this."
> "If I didn't love you I wouldn't be here now."
> Not sure what o think anymore.


"If I didn't love you, you wouldn't have all this."
-I would still have stuff with or without you.. 

"If I didn't love you I wouldn't be here now."
-If I didn't love you, *you *wouldn't be here now..


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

now why can't I think of come backs like that......LOL


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

"Forever"


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aw..... yes the signature at the bottom of every card, " Your forever faithful loving husband."


----------



## jen53 (Apr 26, 2013)

yup," I love you"

and 

"don't know why I did it, I am stupid" - I now realise "stupid" was meant in the sense that he had got caught out

the first emails I discovered and the following discussions and asking why etc resulted in husband saying he didn't know why he had done it, it was only emails, and he was stupid - that "he loved me" and buying me a cuddly toy. and then carrying straight on doing what he was doing,  just changing all his passwords I had found out, deleting profiles in sites I had discovered and joining other sites.


----------



## Ovid (Oct 11, 2012)

kescalante said:


> How about, "It was only online, it wasn't like I actually TOUCHED her or anything!"


I got this in the form of "I didn't think it was really cheating"


----------



## MarieG (Aug 23, 2013)

“It was nothing.”

“It didn’t mean anything.”

“She meant nothing to me.”

“I was stupid.”

And his all too convenient and infamous: “I don’t remember.”


----------



## russell28 (Apr 17, 2013)

jen53 said:


> yup," I love you"
> 
> and
> 
> ...


When my wife said "you think I'm naive and stupid".. I said "no I don't, because I'm pretty intelligent, and you pulled one over on me for quite a long time.. that takes someone that's pretty clever and creative.. You knew what you were doing... for all I know, you were the one pursuing him.. so no, I don't think you're naive or stupid. You knew what you wanted, and you got it.. * I'm *definitely *not* stupid or naive."


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

Oh like the " I don't remember." Funny how he remembers everything else about everything else but his A.


----------



## Acoa (Sep 21, 2012)

jupiter13 said:


> Oh like the " I don't remember." Funny how he remembers everything else about everything else but his A.


Somehow I think "I don't remember" is the set up for trickle truthing. They are not quite brazen enough to boldface deny it happened, but not quite ready to deal with providing the full truth. 

Heck, even Presidents have used the "I have no recollection of that event" bull puckey. Doesn't make it right, but it does follow the script.


----------



## jupiter13 (Jun 8, 2012)

got that but can remember every time "I" made him feel bad about self or said something that hurt his feelings. So why didn't we say something at the time. Makes no sense this excuses sometimes.


----------



## FLGator (Mar 26, 2013)

"This all happened for a reason"
Ya, you're a *****. 

"I am glad we had this talk, we can now make our relationship stronger than ever before"
A talk? Seriously? That's what you took away from that? Stronger than before huh? More like a stronger resolve to never be deceived again. 

"How many times are you going to bring up the past! I am over it already"
**** you you heartless *****.


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

"I promise"


----------



## NeverMore (Feb 24, 2013)

"Don't worry"


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

"you're better than her"........ but he still finds the time and money to see her........pays for her taxi, makes me take the bus.


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

I do love you


----------



## Nsweet (Mar 3, 2012)

I love you too


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

You shut me out, that was an act of infidelity as well....huh?


----------



## calvin (Jan 7, 2012)

He was like a brother to me,I needed to find him...........ugh
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Him: "I didn't cheat, I had an emotional affair."

Me: "Why do you think an emotional affair, is called an "emotional affair?"

Him: "I never said I had an emotional affair."

Me: :scratchhead:


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

Miss Taken said:


> Him: "I didn't cheat, I had an emotional affair."
> 
> Me: "Why do you think an emotional affair, is called an "emotional affair?"
> 
> ...


Absolute rolled gold classic - stops you in your tracks and while perplexed you lose your angle.


----------



## Headspin (May 13, 2012)

Just three days ago sitting in a booth outside a courtroom sorting out access etc we spoke face to face and she said 

"I have never committed adultery whilst we were married" 

Proven serial cheat and pathological liar

Just speechless really

:scratchhead:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Headspin said:


> Just three days ago sitting in a booth outside a courtroom sorting out access etc we spoke face to face and she said
> 
> "I have never committed adultery whilst we were married"
> 
> ...


Isn't while you're married the only time you can commit adultery?


----------



## Squeakr (May 1, 2013)

NextTimeAround said:


> Isn't while you're married the only time you can commit adultery?


The AP, whether married or not is also committing adultery technically if the other party is married.

Also in common laws states, you might not be "legally" married, but have been together to be considered a partnership and adultery would more than likely apply in that situation as well.


----------



## phillybeffandswiss (Jan 20, 2013)

Okay, I read them all I didn't see my personal favorites.

These are based off of red flags or gut feelings.

"Nothing is wrong."
"No."


----------



## Horizon (Apr 4, 2013)

"Anal sex? No way, that is something based on trust over time"


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Mar 5, 2013)

I don't want to hear anything that he ever told his APs. 

It's 10 months since DDay and although we're just bobbling along, every now and then I have my triggers. Yesterday we went out to dinner. Afterwards, at home, he says "You look really pretty tonight". 

I lost it. 

Not lashing out, but internally, the fireworks were going off. It just struck me how many times he would have said those exact words to other women (apparently, in addition to his OWs, he was quite a hit with the ladies at the bars too - would explain the hundreds of dollars a night he'd spend when he was out of town. Guess the drinks and the wh0res were always "on him"). 

Every compliment, every "I love you", every gesture just seems so cheap and meaningless. 

And he still denies any PA, so I think that makes it worse.

I really wish he would just shut up and stop trying to repair the irreparable.


----------

